# Coding Software/tools for Anesthesia



## jijikaren (Aug 5, 2011)

I just started working in a brand new anesthesia billing company as a coder and my boss asked me to research on coding software and books that will be useful. Can anybody tell me what you use at your job, thanks in advance for your help.
Before I forget, we code and bill for GI providers.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 5, 2011)

1. Relative Value Guide
2. Book that corresponds anesthesia codes with their associated surgical  procedures
3. Audioeducator has some good anesthesia webinars


----------



## jijikaren (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you , will look at them.


----------

